# Pier gaff



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey guys, I am new to the forums. The site looks great. I just moved back to home to pcola and when I left I sold everything I had for fishing which now I regret. I had a very good pier gaff that was 4 prong alumicoat with a weight in the middle that I tied to a rope and it was the bomb, I could gaff like crazy with that thing. The bad thing is I can't find one anywhere. Any of you guys have any ideas?


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

I have 1, send me a text 8503565880


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

If you are still looking there is all kinds of gaff info here.

http://emeraldcoastpierfishing.myfastforum.org/sutra103365.php


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

J&M tackle(in Orange Beach) has all your pier gaff needs:thumbup:

http://www.jmtackle.com/


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------

